# Questions about Gathering Wood for Aquarium



## reservoirjack (May 17, 2007)

Hi, I just found a wonderful peice of wood off of a dead tree trunk outside my house. I was wondering 1) If it is ok to put directly into my fish tank? 2) Does anyone have any suggestions for keeping it on the bottom of the tank?

Thanks, Res


----------



## bscman (Mar 23, 2007)

I see this is your first post, welcome to the forums!!!

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/aqu...g-put-driftwood.html?highlight=preparing+wood

(Search is your friend!)


----------



## reservoirjack (May 17, 2007)

Aha! thank you very much!


----------

